# Height Increase



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm 23 and I'm 5'2".
Is there any way?
I know most of the answers I will get is 
"you've stopped growing, there is no way.." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't want to hear that, I want to hear other answers even if they're negative..

Thanks!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 30, 2008)

Well to be honest I'm sure being 5ft 2 isn't that bad, I always think petite people are really cute. I have a friend that is 4ft 9, totally in proportion and she loves being little now. I'm at the opposite scale I guess I'm 5ft 9 and I used to hate standing out for being so tall but now I think it's great. There's always a way to learn to love and work with what you've got. Don't let your height hold you back!

Simple solution - some killer heels and good posture! Temporary fix but you'll definitely add inches and look good too. I can't wear heels and not look over the top but you can for sure.

Difficult solution - see a doctor about growth hormones. Very very very expensive (we're talking $12,000 to $18,000 a year) and potentially bad side effects. But if you were really serious about increasing your height I guess you could look into it and evaluate whether they would work for you or not with a trained professional specialising in that area of the field.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Simple solution - some killer heels and good posture! _

 
I can't wear heels for long.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blisters problem


----------



## 3jane (Jul 30, 2008)

once you've stopped growing, the only way you can really grow taller is with hormone therapy, but I think that's difficult to get if you're not ridiiiiculously short... and you're about an inch under the US avg. (not to mention side-effects and $$$cost)  you could try heels: platforms and/or wedges with arch support, then some foot petals in them for comfort preventing blisters: bandaid blister block, close-toed shoes w/ socks/hose, etc  on the plus side, you don't have to worry about being taller than every other guy you meet


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)

Stand up straight, wear heels. That's about all that's left.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

Hormones work best on those who haven't finished puberty yet.  You said you are 23, and you're female... most likely your growth plates have already fused, so you're done.  There are no HGHs that can assist you now at this stage.

A very drastic measure some people of short stature have done is to have their bones lengthened.  Notably, in some East Asian countries (South Korea, Japan, China) there is an actual height requirement in place that allows only a few taller-than-average individuals to hold positions as flight attendants, news anchors, models, and people in the entertainment industry. I have an friend who returned to her parents' home land in Japan, and she now works in an industry where no woman is less than ~5'5" on bare feet, no exceptions.  She has told me on several occasions that she knows for a fact, that a few of the ladies have had the bone lengthening surgery (evidenced by the pin-hole scars).


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and you could do what short men like Tom Cruise do... wear lifts.  But why do that when you can wear sexy heels?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Hormones work best on those who haven't finished puberty yet.  You said you are 23, and you're female... most likely your growth plates have already fused, so you're done.  There are no HGHs that can assist you now at this stage.

A very drastic measure some people of short stature have done is to have their bones lengthened.  Notably, in some East Asian countries (South Korea, Japan, China) there is an actual height requirement in place that allows only a few taller-than-average individuals to hold positions as flight attendants, news anchors, models, and people in the entertainment industry. I have an friend who returned to her parents' home land in Japan, and she now works in an industry where no woman is less than ~5'5" on bare feet, no exceptions.  She has told me on several occasions that she knows for a fact, that a few of the ladies have had the bone lengthening surgery (evidenced by the pin-hole scars)._

 
Screw that mess. Ugh.

I just never hear of MEN going through crap like that.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

^ Word.

The destruction women around the world put their bodies through always amazes me.  At the same time, many proponents of "body requirements" happen to be made by male decision-makers.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Hormones work best on those who haven't finished puberty yet.  You said you are 23, and you're female... most likely your growth plates have already fused, so you're done.  There are no HGHs that can assist you now at this stage.

A very drastic measure some people of short stature have done is to have their bones lengthened.  Notably, in some East Asian countries (South Korea, Japan, China) there is an actual height requirement in place that allows only a few taller-than-average individuals to hold positions as flight attendants, news anchors, models, and people in the entertainment industry. I have an friend who returned to her parents' home land in Japan, and she now works in an industry where no woman is less than ~5'5" on bare feet, no exceptions.  She has told me on several occasions that she knows for a fact, that a few of the ladies have had the bone lengthening surgery (evidenced by the pin-hole scars)._

 
I have read about this procedure, pretty scary stuff.  If done improperly it can deform or cripple you. Not worth a couple of extra inches in the gams imo.  Work on your posture and get a pair of killer heels.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I just looked it up, average height for women in the US is 5' 3.8", you are pretty close to that.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 30, 2008)

I say do what posters above suggested (wear heels, stand up straight) but most importantly learn to love yourself just the way you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 5' btw and i'm working on dealing with it - but there is no way in HELL i'm gonna cripple myself for the sake of a couple of inches..uh uh


----------



## nilla52 (Jul 30, 2008)

girly you have to learn to love what ure working with.....i'm your height with big boobs ,lol (which on some days im not pleased with) but with a confident personality ..u'll appear bigger ...lol....its chessy but it really does start from inside. in the meantime ..shoulders back and chin up ..(i love being called petite)


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I just looked it up, average height for women in the US is 5' 3.8", you are pretty close to that._

 
I think the average is multi-modal distribution though.  Only 10-15 years ago, the average height for a female adult was 5'4" - 5'5".  In some states, like my home state of Minnesota where there is a large Scandinavian-descent population, upon observation it seems like most women clear the 5'7" mark and taller.  Here in California, the average is noticeably _much_ shorter among women (and men).

I dunno Shaquille, it just seems to me that if you are proportionate, any height looks good on a woman.  Even a small kitten heel will boost you an inch, proper posture will give you added airs, and confidence does untold things for your appearance.  There are so many men out there that just love to have a little lady by their side, so really, I don't know that there is any "weird" factor about being petite.  Embrace it.  You've seen what I described earlier about women who don't...


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks guys.. I've heard about the surgery to have the bones lengthened. And I definitely won't do that.. totally not worth it.. 

I lived in Holland where people are waaay taller, and I got tired of that. I do love myself and what I have, but if I can have more with a not-so-difficult way, then why not..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nilla52* 

 
_i'm your height with big boobs_

 
haha, me too..


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I think the average is multi-modal distribution though.  Only 10-15 years ago, the average height for a female adult was 5'4" - 5'5".  In some states, like my home state of Minnesota where there is a large Scandinavian-descent population, upon observation it seems like most women clear the 5'7" mark and taller.  Here in California, the average is noticeably much shorter among women (and men).

I dunno Shaquille, it just seems to me that if you are proportionate, any height looks good on a woman.  Even a small kitten heel will boost you an inch, proper posture will give you added airs, and confidence does untold things for your appearance.  There are so many men out there that just love to have a little lady by their side, so really, I don't know that there is any "weird" factor about being petite.  Embrace it.  You've seen what I described earlier about women who don't..._

 
Actually the average height of women in the US would be unimodal.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Actually the average height of women in the US would be unimodal._

 
No, I'm not talking about the national 'mean', I'm talking about the distribution 'mode' among different places.  Sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 31, 2008)

As many ladies have said, you can always wear heels -a three to four inch pair would put you at 5'5"s to 5'6"s. 

There is nothing wrong with being 5'2"s tall. Look on the bright side: you could be a guy whose 5'2"s and not be able to have recourse to wearing heels.


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm 21 and i'm 5'2" and loving every inch!  i could be shorter...


----------



## timepiece (Jul 31, 2008)

Yoga!
My friend's mother, age fifty-three, grew an inch after doing a year of yoga.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually don't have anything to add. I agree with what Nox said. I used to dream to be flight attendant/model when I was little (I dreamt to be a lot of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but I knew there was no way I could get in. 

IMO, getting bones lengthened is not a good idea. Think about how much pain you will have to go through when you're old even when everything in your body is natural. Now, add that to the extra pain you'd suffer when your bones are extremely weak due to the surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 5'1 and I'm happy with my height. Can't deny that once in a while I wish to have a curvy body and to be tall. But I feel great wearing heels and with a good posture, you have nothing to be afraid of


----------

